# Personality Disorder Test - SimilarMinds.com



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Take the test and find out just how messed up you really are...*

http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder.html


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I think I posted something like this a long time ago here...


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Well...the good news is that I'm not a histrionic narcissist. Just a paranoid dependant avoidant.

Is it actually possible to be a "dependant avoidant"?. Or are those irreconcilable forces what's making me paranoid?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Morimur said:


> *Take the test and find out just how messed up you really are...*
> 
> http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder.html


If I recall the last one, there was no way anyone taking the test would end up with a result which could not recommend them as qualifying for therapy... a built in device to prey on the less than secure to flip them into the doctor's office and on to that couch: ka-ching $ ka-ching $

Took it... yep, as I thought, I'm ready for therapy and forking over shekels to the mental health therapy industry complex. What a _surprise._


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I got '_we submitted your test to the sanitary authorities and an ambulance will be at your place in any minute_'.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, they don't seem to believe in the possibility of "You're doing fine - keep up the good work"


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Obsessive compulsive, histrionic, and schizoid. Hmmm. I guess I got off pretty easy.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is the result if you go straight down the list, checking the middle of the five degrees all the way through:


Paranoid |||||||||||| 50% 50%
Schizoid |||||||||||| 50% 40%
Schizotypal |||||||||||| 50% 56%
Antisocial |||||||||||| 50% 46%
Borderline |||||||||||| 50% 45%
Histrionic |||||||||||| 50% 52%
Narcissistic |||||||||||| 50% 40%
Avoidant |||||||||||| 50% 48%
Dependent |||||||||||| 50% 44%
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||||| 50% 45%


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I already know I'm messed up ... standard criteria for being a forum admin :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Paranoid	||||||||||||||	58%	50%
Schizoid	||||||||||||||||	64%	40%
Schizotypal	||||	19%	56%
Antisocial	||||||||||	37%	46%
Borderline	||||||||||||	45%	45%
Histrionic	||||||||||||||	55%	52%
Narcissistic	||||||||||	37%	40%
Avoidant	||||||||||||||||	64%	48%
Dependent	||||||||||||||||	63%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||||||||||||	64%	45%

And I'm really *that* well-balanced? I wonder...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Here is the result if you go straight down the list, checking the middle of the five degrees all the way through:
> 
> Paranoid |||||||||||| 50% 50%
> Schizoid |||||||||||| 50% 40%
> ...


What a surprise...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I ended up being 'normal' - hahahaha! 

Just shows - the test can't be that well constructed :lol:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

> Paranoid |||| 11% 50%
> Schizoid |||| 20% 40%
> Schizotypal |||||||||||||||| 62% 56%
> Antisocial |||||||||||||| 56% 46%
> ...


Strange! 

/ptr


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay, I'll play.









Its good that the site has brief definitions listed for those terms, because I'd no idea what some mean.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm more narcissistic than I thought... Nah, it was pretty much exactly as I predicted.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

_Avoidant Personality Disorder (79%) - individual is socially inhibited, feels inadequate, and is oversensitive to criticism. Core issue is an inability to resolve their codependent need for connection with their codependent fear of rejection and/or discomfort/anxiety around others.

Dependent Personality Disorder (70%)- individual shows an extreme need to be taken care of that leads to fears of separation, and passive and clinging behavior. Core issue is the need to be parented by others (i.e. avoid growing up / becoming self-sufficient).
_
It's embarassing how accurate this is

_Paranoid Personality Disorder (66%)- individual generally tends to interpret the actions of others as threatening; preoccupied with suspiciousness/paranoia. They are stuck between their need for others and their mistrust of others._

This one, not so much


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Paranoid 48% 50%
Schizoid 52% 40%
Schizotypal 47% 56%
Antisocial 57% 46%
Borderline 44% 45%
Histrionic 26% 52%
Narcissistic 27% 40%
Avoidant 59% 48%
Dependent 50% 44%
Obs.-Compulsive 30% 45%


Hmm. I'd have said I was more narcissistic, histrionic and obsessional than that, but less paranoid, antisocial and dependent. The avoidance sounds right.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Paranoid |||||||||| 40% 50%
Schizoid |||||||||| 36% 40%
Schizotypal |||||||||||||||||| 72% 56%
Antisocial |||||||||||||| 51% 46%
Borderline |||||||||||| 48% 45%
Histrionic |||||||||| 31% 52%
Narcissistic |||||||||||| 50% 40%
Avoidant |||||||||| 35% 48%
Dependent |||||||||| 35% 44%
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||| 33% 45%

Oops, got high Schizotypal tendencies revealed...
My Narcissistic tendencies got closer to normal over years 

Schizotypal Personality Disorder - individual is uncomfortable in close relationships, has thought or perceptual distortions, and peculiarities of behavior; preoccupied with seeing themselves and/or the world as strange/odd


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> Okay, I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 53626
> 
> ...


Wow. You scored zero on the category I scored 90. I need to make a pilgrimage to sit at the feet of the master.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah. I scored below the average web score in everything. Close to it in 'antisocial' though. Most geezers are in some state of retreat, I suspect, sometimes with a brief burst of sociability early in the senility phase of dodderdom.

There is something objectionable about scoring below average in everything, even if all categories are undesirable. Damn it, if I were just a smidgin more antisocial...


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Wolfie (Jun 9, 2014)

Ukko said:


> Hah. I scored below the average web score in everything. Close to it in 'antisocial' though. Most geezers are in some state of retreat, I suspect, sometimes with a brief burst of sociability early in the senility phase of dodderdom.
> 
> There is something objectionable about scoring below average in everything, even if all categories are undesirable. Damn it, if I were just a smidgin more antisocial...


That's not what antisocial personality disorder is though. Antisocial personality disorder involves a disregard for other people's rights. It's the same thing as psychopathy or sociopathy.

http://psychcentral.com/disorders/antisocial-personality-disorder-symptoms/


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Wolfie said:


> That's not what antisocial personality disorder is though. Antisocial personality disorder involves a disregard for other people's rights. It's the same thing as psychopathy or sociopathy.
> 
> http://psychcentral.com/disorders/antisocial-personality-disorder-symptoms/


Ah, I thought there was something not-right about equating 'antisocial' with disregard for rights. But figured maybe PC now works that way. Hard to keep track of PC sometimes.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Wow. You scored zero on the category I scored 90. I need to make a pilgrimage to sit at the feet of the master.


No problem. Bring whisky and cigars.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Paranoid |||||||||||| 41% 50% 
Schizoid |||||||||||| 43% 40% 
Schizotypal |||||||||||||||| 68% 56% 
Antisocial |||||||||||||||| 61% 46% 
Borderline |||||||||||| 50% 45% 
Histrionic |||||||||||| 48% 52% 
Narcissistic |||||||||||||||| 61% 40% 
Avoidant |||||||||| 34% 48% 
Dependent |||||||||| 36% 44% 
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||||| 46% 45% 

the numbers look quite high

no, I will not wait for the ambulance

I will rather take a taxi


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^Ha! Ha! An anti-social narcissist. Fancy schmancy for independent loner!!! :lol:


----------



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

Paranoid	||||||	25%	50%
Schizoid	||||||||||||||	51%	40%
Schizotypal	||||||||||||||	51%	56%
Antisocial	||||||||||	38%	46%
Borderline	||||||	27%	45%
Histrionic	||||||	26%	52%
Narcissistic	||||||||||||||	54%	40%
Avoidant	||	10%	48%
Dependent	||||	19%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||||||||||||||	71%	45%


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't need a test to know how messed up I am.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Some of the questions here are so vague as to be meaningless . I don't think I hacve aby personality disorders per se . My main problem in life is that I'm so horribly frustrated by so many bad breaks in life . Far more than most people could ever take. People commit suicide for far less difficulty than I've been through !
Or they just lose it .


----------

